# Google maps-what average speed by bicycle



## e39540is

Does anyone know, or know how to find the average speed google uses to estimate ride time, when looking at directions by bicycle?


----------



## Hank Stamper

Don't they give the miles also?


----------



## e39540is

Hank Stamper said:


> Don't they give the miles also?


I did not have one route in mind, but knowing the distance, and the estimated time they list, i suppose i could figure it out.

Why didnt I think of that


----------



## JCavilia

Slow. I just checked a couple of routes I know. Seems to be 10-12 mph, with traffic lights and hills making it slower. One mostly uphil route timed out at 8.6 mph.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I just mapped a ride from Cleve to Niagara Falls. Looks like 12mph.


----------



## normax

*Physics*

Do simple physics

Distance / Time = Speed

*Let *Distance = 10 KM

Time = 25 min

Speed Would be 

( 10 / 25 ) * 60 = 24 km/hr

Speed Calculator - http://www.unitarium.com/speed-calculator

:thumbsup:


----------

